# Intestines coming out of mbuna?



## coopercichlid (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a yellow lab which i believe to be be a male. It looks like his intestines are coming out of is anus. there has been no changes to the tank and it has otherwise been healthy for over a year now.

Is this really what it is? Sorry i don't have a photo but it looks like a big cluster of eggs but don't look like any mbuna egg i've ever seen. He isn't eating anymore either.


----------



## Robin (Sep 18, 2002)

Sometimes they can get what is referred to as a prolapsed rectum and it looks like the fish's intestines are coming out. Usually it will correct on it's own. 
With females they can become 'egg bound' and it will look similar. Again, it will usually correct on its own with good water conditions. Adding Epsom salt at the rate of 1 tablespoon per five gallons will also help as a mild pain killer and laxativ.

If the area has fuzzy growth on it--or if there is fuzzy growth anywhere on the fish then you need to treat with an antibiotic. If the fish hasn't eaten in a few days that you should probably put it in a hospital tank and treat with an antibiotic.

Robin


----------



## coopercichlid (Jun 1, 2008)

so this would not be a sign of bloat?


----------

